# Server-Admin gesucht - Sendmail-Problem!



## Max1 (13. Juni 2002)

Hallo,
habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem Webserver. OS: Redhat Linux 7.1

Sendmail will einfach keine Mails verschicken. Ich vermute, dass nur eine Kleinigkeit in der Sendmail-Config geändert werden muss, aber bin selber leider nicht routiniert genug für die Sache.

Bezahlung oder eine angemessene Gegenleistung gibt's natürlich.

Wenn sich jemand auf dem Gebiet fit fühlt, möge er bitte hier posten.


----------



## Christian Fein (13. Juni 2002)

Ich kopier das mal ins Linux foren:
Du musst uns schon ein bischen mehr info's geben.

Genauere Fehlermeldung beim testmailen.
logdateien.

PS: Ich habe den Thread auch ins Linux forum kopiert.

Also auch da bitte nachschauen ob jemand helfen kann.


----------



## Max1 (13. Juni 2002)

Folgendes spuckt der Server aus: 


> ----- Transcript of session follows -----
> ... while talking to inbound.uni.de.reliam.net.:
> >>> RCPT To:<2uuu@uni.de>
> <<< 550 <apache@plain.rackshack.net>: Sender address rejected: Domain not found
> ...


Der uni.de-Mailserver hat also ein Problem mit dem Absender (apache@plain.rackshack.net). Das Gleiche passiert aber auch, wenn ich eine Mail an meinen gmx-Mailaccount schicken möchte. Da ich den Mailservern wohl kaum beibringen kann, meine Mailversuche zu akzeptieren, könnte es vielleicht helfen, den Namen des Absenders zu ändern. Das ist bloß meine laienhafte Idee.
Was meint ihr?


----------

